# Bucyrus, Ohio Tractor show June 17-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Midwest: 06/17-06/19/05 show at Bucyrus (Ohio) 

Posted By: ralph hart 
Date: 2004 

To the people of gas engine collectors, I would like to take this time to invite all to our show located in Bucyrus OH. The Crawford Farm Show in June 17-18-19, 2005, featuring all Ohio built equipment. All exibitors get a free supper Sat night 6pm. Camping 5:00 per day. See our ad steam & gas show directory. Thanks hope to see you Ralph Hart 419-562-2956


----------

